# Showing with corneal dystrophy



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello all, so I’ve shown Rio once in November at a Ukc event and he did extremely well. We only did one day and he’s halfway towards earning his champion title. Well recently I noticed a cloudy spot in his eye and took him to see an ophthalmologist where he was diagnosed with corneal dystrophy. Basically I was told it’s genetic and like having eye floaters, it won’t really affect his vision and there’s no treatment. Also that it will get worse over the next year or two and he’s currently a year and seven months. I’d love to continue showing but am wondering if it would be a major mark against him. It’s noticeable but not terribly so. Any opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Do you have any pictures?


----------

